# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  >  Сайты с описаниями вирусов и способов лечения

## Geser

* http://antivir.ru/inf/vsearch.php - русский
* http://www.ca.com/us/spyware.aspx - английский
* http://securityresponse.symantec.com...r/vinfodb.html - английский 
* http://www.viruslist.com/viruslist.html - русский. Хоть и конкуренты, но ресурс хороший
* http://www.sophos.com/ - английский 
* http://www.mcafee.com/us/threat_center/default.asp - английский 
* http://vic.zonelabs.com/tmpl/body/CA...SearchMain.jsp -- английский 
* http://www.viruschaser.com/enwi/3_01.jsp  - английский 
* Кропотливо собранная  *подборка* с описаниями backdoor'ов и trojan'ов. Описание портов, файлов, ключей реестра, попадаются скриншоты клиентских частей.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Палыч

Цитата:
http://www.viruslist.com/viruslist.html - русский. Хоть и конкуренты, но ресурс хороший

Да, ресурс хороший, но вам не конкурент.

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

Кропотливо собранная  *подборка* с описаниями backdoor'ов и trojan'ов. Описание портов, файлов, ключей реестра, попадаются скриншоты клиентских частей.

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

http://vic.zonelabs.com/tmpl/body/CA...SearchMain.jsp

----------


## ISO

Вот набрел на описание всяких зловредов для мобильных телефонов.
http://www.ferra.ru/online/phones/26687/

----------


## UksusoFF

http://daxa.com.ua/vir/ вроде не было ))

----------


## EMOE

http://www.securitylab.ru/virus/

----------


## senyak

http://www.avira.com/en/threats/index.html - английский

----------


## maicl

http://soft.softodrom.ru/ap/p3764.shtml  антивир авира   на русском!

----------


## Matias

Парочка хороших англоязычных сайтов с подробными инструкциями по удалению различных зловредов:
http://www.myantispyware.com/
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/virus-removal/

----------


## VirusKiller

Вот недавно наткнулся на интересный сайт с описанием вирусов, троянов и прочей "нечисти"( кстати постоянно обновляется и пополняется информация):


```
http://www.totalmalwareinfo.com/rus
```

----------

